# Tips for intalling SAP grill?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I messed around with it today but didnt really plan on doing it. But i couldnt get any part of the bumper auctlly off. The GM intructions arnt the greatest. It just says take it off. Im pretty sure its on some kind of hooks, whats the easyest way without breakin anything?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

unscrew the 2 phillip head screws in the inner wheel wells. take the 3 silver bolts off under the hood where the hood slam shut. and then GENTLY pull the bumper from the inner wheel well to the front of the car. there are PLASTIC CLIPS that can break if your not carefull. do not use a flat head driver like i did:willy: to try and pri it apart. go slow and you are there:seeya: if that dont work, get a sledge hammer and show that bumper who the boss is :lol:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, that's pretty much it. The clips are very, very easy to break. And the razor blade-like things that hold the SAPs to the bumper stink, too. Use a pair of needle nose pliers to press them down evenly.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

To i push or pull to get it off the clips?? ive been tryin to get it off for about 45mins stright now with no luck what so ever. Driving me insane!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

OK. Here's how ya do it. Get a big ass beach towel. Lay it down on the front in front of your car. Pop the hood. Remove the wheelwell screws. Remove the screws under the hood.

Go on one side of the car. Doesn't matter which. Grab the bumper cover right by the wheel well and pull it straight out. It should pop out a little bit. If you have a little difficulty, push up on it slightly -- as you'll need to get the hidden slots of the bumper up and off the plastic tabs on the bottom part of the fender. For reference, we're talking about the area that extends along the top of the bumper straight out toward the headlight.

Once the side of the bumper is flopping around, you need to lift it up, away and toward the wheel. Sounds weird, but there's a plastic hook that sits in the vertical seam right below the parking light. To unhook the bumper -- you need to get that vertical bumper piece moved back -- then out. 

Once you've done that -- repeat on the other side. The bumper should just flop forward onto your towel. The styrofoam cushion will, too.

From this point, getting the grilles in is pretty simple. Just pull those little bastard razor blade things off and replace. To get the bumper back on, just position into place and gently push. It more or less will pop back on. Just be sure you tuck the plastic wheelwell liners behind it before completing the mounting.

If you break any of the eyelits on the bumper -- just Krazy Glue back into place and wrap with a thick aluminum tape. It will hold. And be sure your new grille is solidly into position before putting the bumper back on, too.

Seriously? This project isn't THAT hard -- it's just that the bumper slots, bumper hooks -- and those stupid razor blade things just aren't clear cut. You have to finesse every f'n thing.


----------

